# Help with a deck project



## wolfenstien (Jun 9, 2008)

I am attempting to build a deck with stairs that run from my concrete porch to my pool. The pool is approximately 125 inches from my porch, the porch sits 12 inches above ground, and the porch is at an angle from the house and pool. 
I need to know how to make put all this together. 
Attached is a drawing of how everything is set up, and then one with how I want everything after the deck. The deck is pretty much just a set of stairs and a landing with a pool ladder attached to make it safer and easier for my pregnant wife to get in and out of the pool instead of using the flimsy ladder that came with the pool.
Any tips or anything you can give me would be most appreciated.

Specs on the deck:
I am thinking 4' x 4' and over hang the pool to allow the ladder to hang in away from the side. The stair stringers would be spaced about 2 foot apart. The height of the pool is 4 foot, and the bottom of the deck would be a minimum of 4'6" in order to cross over above the top of the pool. 

I want to make the stairs and deck at right angles to the angle of the porch.


----------



## wolfenstien (Jun 12, 2008)

No one?
Anyone?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess I'll give it a try. 
You will need some posts into the ground with sonotube piers filled with concrete, 4 feet into the ground to start. Extend the posts up past the height of the deck to use as railing posts for later.
Then use some 2x10 joists for the deck structure , and any joist hangers you will need to attach everything together.
Use pressure treated lumber, and finish the railings and deck as needed.
Try the local library for a free bock or go to...http://www.doityourself.com/stry/h2buildadeck
And have fun....congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## Graham (Jun 15, 2008)

Be certain to use the proper hardware (stainless steel, hot-dipped galvanized etc.) for the pressure treated wood. 
Graham
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca


----------



## wolfenstien (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I was not specific enough in what I needed help with to start with.
How the porch angles away from the house, I want to make the deck and stairs come off this. I cannot figure out how to make sure the angles of the posts I put into the ground are perfectly square with the angle of the porch so everything matches up.
Thanks


----------



## wolfenstien (Jun 15, 2008)

Also, How I I figure out angles? The angle I need to cut the stringer as they attach to the deck, and where they sit on the patio..... 

I am not a carpenter, I do cable and leather work for a living.... you need your motorcycle seat covered with leather, or a new fork bag made, talk to me, but I know nothing about wood except how to drive a nail into it or to cut it..... 

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 16, 2008)

You are in the perfect position to get real help. Go to www.craigslist.com and put an add in the barter section to trade work. A guy in your specialized field will pop out of the "woodwork" in no time.

Just a thought.

Stairs are not a diy project. If you are going to do them , lay all your stuff out on cardboard first. Your lumberyard has plenty of it around.
Go to the library and get a book on stairs. Sit relax and read up on it.
Then when you have more knowledge on stairs ,we can talk the same language.

The angle of the deck part is easy. use a square to get you in the right direction, then use the 3-4-5 triangle formula to get it better.
If you measure 3 feet from one point and 4 feet to the other from the same starting point. You will end up with 5 feet between those two new marks. Making a triangle.


----------



## Big Al (Jun 17, 2008)

with 10 feet and only a 12 inch drop I would be thinking of bulding a small deck with a 6 inch drop. Cover the whole area.


----------

